
Show HN: Ireadit – Hide the comment section of unread articles on HN and Reddit - octobanana
https://octobanana.com/software/ireadit
======
octobanana
Hello HN!

I've noticed lately that I tend to jump into the comment section on hacker
news and reddit before reading the associated article. To prevent this, I
wrote ireadit, a browser extension that hides the comment section if the
article link has not been viewed. This is my first time writing an extension,
so I am open to any and all comments or feedback.

It can currently be installed manually. The option to download from browser
stores is coming soon.

You can check out a short video linked in the README.md that demonstrates how
it functions.

~~~
ericlewis
I just made an app for hacker news and think I may implement this option if
that is okay with you.

